# Not found?



## jiro.b (7. Juni 2003)

Hi,
ich hab mich heut mal rangemacht, ein LAMP aufzusetzen. Tuts gibts es hierfür ja auch zuhauf im Netz. Also: MySQL-DB entpackt, config, make, make install. Jetzt will ich, wie im Tut beschrieben(http://lamps.efactory.de/lamps-2-0.shtml#inst-mysql) mysqld_safe aufrufen, die Datei ist auch vorhanden, hab extra mit ls nachgeschaut. Irgendwie sagt bash mir aber, dass die Datei nicht existiert. Wie kann das sein?

Hier nochmal zur Verdeutlichung:

```
jirodeb:/usr/local/mysql/current/bin# ls -l | grep mysqladmin
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root        29776 Jun  7 02:23 mysqladmin

jirodeb:/usr/local/mysql/current/bin# mysqladmin
bash: mysqladmin: command not found
```

Also die Datei ist da, aber sie wird nicht gefunden. Hä?


Danke für eure Antworten!  

cu
-jiro


----------



## JohannesR (7. Juni 2003)

```
./mysqladmin
```

MfG
Johannes


----------



## Hinkebein (24. Juni 2003)

boom sagt es.....am besten den PATH noch setzen und das waärs gewesen...


----------

